# Mad River Glen 2/7/09



## deadheadskier (Feb 7, 2009)

*Date(s) Skied: * Saturday, February 7th, 2009

*Resort or Ski Area: * Mad River Glen

*Conditions: * 20's warming to upper 30's by 3 PM, packed powder, wind slab concrete in the off map woods, in need of snow as it was getting thin, but still fantastic skiing snow

*Trip Report: *

Humbling


----------



## powbmps (Feb 8, 2009)

Did you see any of the competition that was going on?


----------



## Danaxxmiller (Feb 8, 2009)

Any pictures, and have fun at PICO toay sorry I couln't make it!


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2009)

"Humbling." Sounds like quite the day!!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 8, 2009)

Mad River Glen beats you up..the last time I skied there I only skied 8 runs off the single and I was done..


----------



## Philpug (Feb 8, 2009)

There are two kinds of ski conditions, "Good" and "Good for you", sounds like you hit the latter.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 8, 2009)

severine said:


> "Humbling." Sounds like quite the day!!!



There's really not much more you can say after a day at MRG.  It's not the challenge of the place necessarily, it's just how relentless it is.  As Steeze says, it beats you up.  I did six runs off the single, four runs off the double and was toast by the end of it.

The competition was fun to watch from the single chair.  I didn't see much as during the bulk of the comp I was either doing runs of the double or having lunch, but it was cool to watch.  One time up the single some couldn't be older than ten kid was slaying it. The other time up was kind of an old timer.  There were no age groups, just men's, women's and tele divisions.  Great atmosphere as far as the competitors were concerned, everyone rooting for each other etc.

The 'meat' of the Course







zooming from the Single out at Paradise






looking up one section of Paradise







no doubt, Mad River is a special place


----------



## 2knees (Feb 8, 2009)

someday, i'll get there.  someday, i'll write a trip report from mad river glen.  yes, someday i will.

nice report DHS.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2009)

nice pictures!!!!


----------

